# Genova - Italy



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Sometimes my lens was a bit dirty so in a few pictures are some blurry spots.. :sleepy: But I hope you enjoyed the other pics :cheers:


----------



## Prosciutto (Jun 28, 2006)

Very nice pics. Thank you.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Nice shots kay:
Genova is a underrated city imo, I really like it's kind of chaotic style.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent example of organic city growth. Great shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks for sharing! love Genoa!


----------



## ChrisLA (Sep 11, 2002)

Beautiful, I love Italian cities, although only visit during a day trip over from France to Genoa. Still it was a nice drive, and seeing the many villages along the way. Much of the country side (vegetation) reminded me a lot of the California landscape, mostly the San Joaquin Valley aka Central Valley.


----------



## Kikab (Oct 9, 2005)

Very nice photos. I used to live at residence di CORTE LAMBRUSCHINI (The modern buildings in the first photo) in 2003. I used to work in a coffee company near Plaza Ferrari.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful Genova


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Very beautiful. It has some resemblance to Nice, France which is just a bit further west along the Mediterranean coast. In fact, both Nice and Genova were both part of the same kingdom and other entities, like the House of Savoy.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

An exuberant Italian city! :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the comments! :cheers:



ChrisLA said:


> Beautiful, I love Italian cities, although only visit during a day trip over from France to Genoa. Still it was a nice drive, and seeing the many villages along the way. Much of the country side (vegetation) reminded me a lot of the California landscape, mostly the San Joaquin Valley aka Central Valley.


It's indeed a nice drive.. A lot of tunnels though. Beautiful coast line, with the 'terasses landscape' on the other side, And there are a lot of curves in the highway, so it's quite a long drive. But it's nice!


----------



## ellesu (Oct 29, 2008)

far far away ..but nice city


----------



## ChrisLA (Sep 11, 2002)

Nielsiej13 said:


> Thanks for the comments! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> It's indeed a nice drive.. A lot of tunnels though. Beautiful coast line, with the 'terasses landscape' on the other side, And there are a lot of curves in the highway, so it's quite a long drive. But it's nice!



Oh yes, I almost forgot about the tunnels, I thought they were pretty cool. Some of them very long, but that was what I liked. We have some in the LA metro that cuts though some hills, but nothing like what I seen in Italy and France.

I also love those the portion of the elevated highways. I was rather excited to see those dense villages we pass underneath them. I can recall numerous residental highrises, and had never seen anything like this in the USA.

I was a bit nervous at the low railings. Bascially I kept thinking about how dangerous it looked. Like if someone crashed at a high speed and lost control. They could easily go over the rails to the deeps below (those villages). To me it look as though the drop could have been 500 feet or more.

Again thanks for sharing your photos, and bringing back some fond memories of my trip.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

^^ Your welcome . I was on vacaction in a little town called Ceriale. It's about 40 km from Genova. There are indeed low rails and a lot of curves that makes you drive slow, but you can enjoy the landscape then  Genova is indeed real dense, impressive when you are looking from the highway


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Nice, chaotic, alive city. Lovely pictures.


----------



## CODEBARRE75011 (May 16, 2006)

Very beatiful city, italian touch.


----------



## THINK€R (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks 4 sharing ur nice pics! I love Genova! 
I hope u enjoyed it!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Again, thanks for all the comments 



THINKER said:


> Thanks 4 sharing ur nice pics! I love Genova!
> I hope u enjoyed it!


Don't worry, I did!


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

It reminds me a lot of Barcelona.... it's stunning!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*HDR Picture*










To keep this thread alive  Don't want this thread to be deleted


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pic ^^


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thankyou, It's the fountain on piazza di Ferrari


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Genova is without a doubt a really nice city. Pitifully, I never had the chance to visit it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nielsiej13 said:


> Thankyou, It's the fountain on piazza di Ferrari


Thank you for the info


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

One of Italy's best skylines. Great shots!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks. I hope to visit this city again in summer 2009


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow...genoa is one nice big city. i like those beautiful buildings that sorround that big circular fountain. I should have gone to this city when I visited your country. it's a shame I miss it. Anyways, thanks for sharing.

Pls. check:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=772856

Thanks


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nielsiej13 said:


> To keep this thread alive  Don't want this thread to be deleted


I was there this summer it was a very interesting city. I like this square and it has a great name, it's called Piazza Ferrari!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

^^ I know I posted that before on this page.  Did you notice that there is also a subwaystation?


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

capricorn2000 said:


> wow...genoa is one nice big city. i like those beautiful buildings that sorround that big circular fountain. I should have gone to this city when I visited your country. it's a shame I miss it. Anyways, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Pls. check:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=772856
> 
> Thanks


No problem, Btw. I don't live in Italy :lol: I was there on my vacation in summer 2008  I might visit this city again this year


----------



## Cenas de Curitiba (Dec 26, 2008)

Belíssima!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

I love that fountain


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

Genova has a fabolous atmosphere: she is beautiful and sometimes decadent, like Budapest as an example. I both adore those towns...More importantly, Genova is a true melting pot. A town where different cultures and nationalities try to cohexists, maybe with some problems, but in the end they're all part of a single soul, a single "Genovaness". That's the future I'd love for Italy. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

By reading 'Genova is a true melting pot' for the first time I thought you mean that it can be very hot overthere :lol: Thanks for your comment


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Italian cities look absolutely amazing!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice tour. These are the first pics I see of this Genova, dunno why but I didn't expect it to be as beautiful as your photos show.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Città bella


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the replies folks! Much appreciated. This quite old thread got a bump and it's active again


----------



## Daddun (Jan 25, 2009)

*Genova, my city*









Palazzo Reale








Il Porto Antico by Renzo Piano








Piazza Banchi








Piazza Dante, grattacieli piacentiniani








Il Porto Antico








San Lorenzo








Piazza della Vittoria


----------



## lefantome (Jul 31, 2009)

Great, but I hate the "matitone" building


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I was there last summer, but I missed the piazza with the modern buildings on the first pics. I recognize Piazza di Ferrari. 

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Genova.html


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Lol someone bumped my very old thread. I'm kinda disappointed in myself when I see these pictures. But who knew back then that I was gonna be a better photographer 2 years later and own a DSLR


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ It was really a good photo thread Ni3lS... the city of Genova is really great


----------



## Mr.WonderfulCity (Jul 4, 2010)

A newspaper from Rio published a few days ago in its travel section (actually, a small magazine that comes out every Thursday) a cover article about Genoa. What I read and saw in its pages called my attention and made me change the impression I had about this city. I don't know why, but I didn't think it would be a beautiful city, but after reading that article I could see that it is actually a beautiful and interesting place.
But I wanted to know some more - and see more pictures of it, like these I am seeing in your thread, which confirmed the second impression I had about Genoa (the one I had after reading that articule I told you about). Thanks for sharing your photos. Btw, won't you post the pictures you took when you went back to the city in 2010 (along this thread you said you would go back there)?


----------



## MARSFACZ (Mar 18, 2011)

Great pics, great city..I love it!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Genoa for sure is really amazing, very nice city and especially the center of the city; it would be nice through to see some new photos (if it possible of course)


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful photos....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for the nice updates...and you are right...Genova is very fascinating :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Could you please make a separate thread for your photos of Genova? Thanks.


----------



## C0nTainEr (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry I didn't know that this is the thread of your photos 

bye :wave:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Ni3lS said:


> Lol someone bumped my very old thread.


And they did it again! 


Ni3lS said:


> Lol someone bumped my very old thread. I'm kinda disappointed in myself when I see these pictures. But who knew back then that I was gonna be a better photographer 2 years later and own a DSLR


Well, we could say that you've made some improvement... :lol:

Interesting thread. I only passed there by train, so I don't know the city at all. But it looks much better than the grey harbour and industry town that I expected.


----------



## Dr.Jerdo (Nov 10, 2007)

Genova is fascinating, chaotic altough, being a huge harbour in the mediterranean, but it is part of her charme. Being both an important harbour, the birth place of Columbus, and a very old financial center - like New York - (the most powerful bankers of the western world for centuries), Genova is kind of a symbolic city for the western civilisation and for capitalism itself. The g8 in 2001 has been an historical, yet very sad, page of our recent history. It was not a case, maybe, that it took place in Genova. The city has got this melancholic and nostalgic 'aura', which I love very much. It is a place of strong emotions, enhanced by some of the best italian songwriters of the '900, like Gino Paoli and Fabrizio De André.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Lol.. I can't remember much from my experience. It's not really a city that made a huge impact on me. I drove past Genova this summer on my way to Milan. I think I was actually 16 when I took these photos haha!


----------

